# Tag Der Meerforelle



## Blauortsand (19. April 2004)

Ich persönlich werde diesmal erstmals zum Tag der Meerforelle reisen und hätte Lust dort mit ein paar Boardies zusammen zu fischen / zu campen!
Der Threat wird immer aktualisiert!
Also wer Lust?
Wer bringt was mit?
Gibt es Anglerboardsticker von Dir Medo?
Gibt es nen Link zum TDM?
Wer kennt das Revier und teilt sein Wissen mit uns???

Bisher :
-Medo  -  Bellyboot, Watangeln Ein Schächtelchen Gold/  SA SO-Mittag
-Jelle   -  Bellyboot, Watangeln bringe noch nen Grill mit/  FR SA SO


----------



## Medo (19. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

@ jelle

Anglerboardsticker kann ich mit Glück noch bekommen, wie bereits vorgestellt.
Ich brauche dann nur den Avatar und besorge wenn möglich die Sticker.
Mailer hier 
Wäre nur schön, wenn ich die ca. 2€uronen pro Stück wieder reinbekäme.
Das ganze wird dann zusätzlich noch laminiert.

Link:TDM 

Ansonsten 1Schächtelchen Gold


----------



## RenéK. (19. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Moin Jungs, bin natürlich auch da muß ja arbeiten bin der der die Belly Boat Vorführungen macht!
Erkennungsmerkmal graues Scierra Cap
Sprecht mich ruhig an, wer mal schön noch mehr Boardies kennenzulernen, bin schon ab Fr. abend da.
Gruß René


----------



## Medo (19. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs, bin natürlich auch da muß ja arbeiten bin der der die Belly Boat Vorführungen macht!
> Erkennungsmerkmal graues Scierra Cap
> Sprecht mich ruhig an, wer mal schön noch mehr Boardies kennenzulernen, bin schon ab Fr. abend da.
> Gruß René



Hallo René

ich hoffe Du zeigst uns alles, inklusive Abschlepp und Luftverlust geschichten :q   

Würde mich mal interressieren wie man sich so verhält  

Medo
Erkennungsmerkmal AB Sticker


----------



## südlicht (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Hai Leute!

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, bin ich ab morgen früh auch vor Ort. Direkt in Wallnau und bleibe bis nächsten Mittwoch...

Hoffe ebenfalls einige neue Gesichter aus dem Board kennenzulernen...

@Renè: Hi altes Haus! Freitag Abend wieder im Vorzelt??  #g


----------



## Laggo (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Moin,
Bin auch dabei, werde irgendwann am Samstagmorgen aufschlagen #v 
Ich könnte Grillkohle und Anzünder mitbringen!
Ein bischen was zum #g werde ich selbstverständlich auch noch im Gepäck haben!
Einen AB Sticker hab ich schon selbstgebaut, bei Medo Abgeguckt  

Wollen Wir irgendeinen Treffpunkt abmachen?

Gruß Laggo


----------



## DerDuke (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Juhu, noch 2 Arbeitstage dann geht's los.  #v 

Habe mit meiner Family von Freitag bis Dienstag einen Wohnwagen in Wallnau gemietet. Wenn das Wetter passt, bleiben wir vielleicht bis Mittwoch.

@ RenéK: Hallo René, da ich seit Weihnachten auch ein Bellyboat habe und erst zweimal gefahren bin, hoffe ich dass du mir du mir noch ein paar Tricks beibringen kannst.
 #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Ich mach auch mit :q 
 Wir sehen uns auf Fehmarn  #6 

Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## Gnilftz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Na,
wenn so viele Boardies kommen, dann muß ich wohl doch mal vorbei schauen... 
CU at Fehmarn
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## havkat (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Boooah!

Hab ich ein Glück! Ich darf ´ne Küche einbauen. (Würg!)


----------



## osteangler (20. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

moin auch
alles klar denn sag ich mal bis samstag,dann wird der erste versuch vom bb gestartet!blöde frage:wie sieht der ab-sticker aus ?(damit ich euch erkenne)
bis denne dann


----------



## Laggo (21. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

In etwa so!
Ich hoffe es klappt!


----------



## Laggo (21. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Der Name gehört natürlich auch noch mit rauf,hab ich auf die schnelle vergessen!


----------



## Medo (21. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*



> blöde frage:wie sieht der ab-sticker aus ?(damit ich euch erkenne)



moinsens! #h 

also AB Sticker so gibt es nicht.

Es ist mehr so ne eigene Creation, um bei Treffen ein paar Boardies zu erkennen.

Meine sehen aus wie folgt.


----------



## Blauortsand (22. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Werde wohl Morgen also Freitag gegen Mittag losdüsen um mich schon nen bisserl einzuangeln in den südlichen Gefilden habe aber von Fehmarn nur son paar Zeitungsberichte und Homepages durchgekaut war da noch nie nicht zum fischen also wo beißen den da die großen am Wochenende und wer ist morgen schon am fischen?
Trifft man sich am Freitag Abend dann schon in Wallnau?


----------



## Broder (22. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Hi Blauortsand,und co
die Auswahl ist ja ziemlich groß auf Femarn ich werde mich wohl am SA
in dieser Ecke herumtreiben.....Flügge... so um die Mittagszeit


----------



## osteangler (22. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

moin
na irgendwie werde ich euch schon erkennen,wir werden wohl samstag morgen gegen acht aufschlagen,wer morgen schon fährt-petri!!denn bis denne


----------



## DerDuke (22. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Jipeeh   #v 

morgen früh um 6 Uhr geht's los.
Wenn mein Heizölferrari gut läuft und nicht soviel Verkehr ist sind wir so gegen 10 Uhr in WH.
So gegen 14 Uhr gehts dann weiter auf die Insel nach Wallnau.

Mann ich würd am liebsten mein Bellyboat jetzt schon aufpumpen.   

Ich hab zwar keinen AB-Sticker, aber auf meiner blauen Baseballmütze steht groß DUKE drauf. Man sieht sich!  #6


----------



## petipet (22. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich Freitagnachmittag auf Fehmarn.
Wenn`s dann mal stimmt, mit der Windvorhersage: N, N/O - werde ich auf dem Parkplatz bei der Ferienhaus-Siedlung Staberdof parken und etwa einen Kilometer östlich Richtung Staberhuk laufen und es dort Richtung Leuchtturm versuchen. War im letzten Jahr zwei Mal 14 Tage auf Fehmarn und meine, Katherinenhof und die Ostküste sind gute Plätze zum Spinnfischen, allerdings nicht bei Nord/östlichen Winden, wie angesagt: Bft 4/5. Alternativ wären z.B. Flügge, Wallnau - Bojendorf, eventuell Westermarkelsdorf. Dort ist Samstag sicher der Bär los. Freue mich, auf alle Boardies, die ich auf Fehmarn treffe. Melde mich ab.

Gruß...Peter  #h 

P.S. Jetzt gehe ich ab in die Klappe. 3 Wochen Fehmarn warten. Bericht folgt und pic`s.  (Im letzten Jahr fing ich auf Fehmarn einige schöne Dorsche und ne Menge Hornpupers... Silber blieb versagt - vielleicht klappt es diesmal)


----------



## Ace (23. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Bin Wohl Samstag auch da um n büschen in Wallnau zu schauen...steige danach aber irgendwo ins Belly(wenn der olle Nordwind ab Mittag wirklich nachlässt)


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Hi Leutz! Vielleicht sieht man sich dort. Fahre mit meinem Bruder am Sa hoch. Wir sind das 1. Mal dabei. Falls ihr jemanden mit einem Boardi-Cap (hell mit grauem Schirm) erspäht, dann quatscht ihn an. Das könnte ich sein. *g* Bis dann Dennis


----------



## marioschreiber (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Zurück !

Es wurden 20 Meerforellen gefangen, eine war meine


----------



## Blauortsand (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Bericht vom TDM

Am Donnerstag Abend streikte mein Auto - Lagerschaden! Eigentlich wollte ich schön in meinem Transit das Wochenende campen wurde aber nichts daraus da keine Werkstatt den Schaden am Freitag Vormittag beheben konnte also mußte ich mit dem Passat meiner Freundin auskommen!

Freitag Nachmittag also ab Richtung Fehmarn als Schleswig Holsteiner braucht mann ja keinen Atlas - Pustekuchen 2 mal Lübeck umkreist und dann nach 3 Std auf der Insel angekommen hätte eigentlich nur 2 Std dauern sollen!!!

Erster Stopp war dann Bojendorf aber dort erschien mir das Wasser zu trübe dann bin ich weiter nach Flügge auch dort sah das Wasser sehr trübe aus aber es waren viele Angler im Wasser also rein ins Nasse Element und den nahenden Sonnenuntergang über fischen - wahrscheinlich war das Wasser zu trübe! Anschließend beschloss ich noch mal zum Bootsanglertreffen zu fahren um dort nen paar Boardies kennenzulernen! Ich suchte aber vergeblich nach dem Treffen in Großenbrode - war das in Marina Großenbrode?
Auf jedenfall nach 1-2 Std Suche beschloss ich erstmal die Suche abzubrechen und suchte mir nen lauschiges Plätzchen in Fehmarnsund!

Um 5.00 klingelte das Telefon und Medo war dran und war im Begriff mitsamt Laggo anzureisen! Wir fischten dann so ne Stunde in Fehmarnsund und hofften Dort auf Dorsch und Meerforelle gab aber nichts!
Es wurde dann erstmal im Restaurant zur Goldenen Möwe gefrühstückt und anschließend ging es dann nach Wallnau zur Eröffnungsveranstaltung des TDM! Dort entstand dann auch gleich ein kleiner Anglerboard Stammtisch von ca. 10 Boardies!

Nach der Eröffnung um 12h erstmal ins Wasser nach Westermarkelsdorf - Wasser zu trübe - und weiter nach Katarienhof wo sich uns eine Riesenautoschlange präsentierte am Wasser war dann aber doch genügend Platz und die Angler verteilten sich - Meerforellen kamen dort aber nicht heraus gegen Abend gab es nach kurzen Zwischenstopp bei der Goldenen Möwe noch nen Abstecher nach Flügge wo das Wasser aber nachwievor zu trübe erschien einen weiteren Platzwechsel nach Westermarkeldorf wo wir dann über den  Sonnenuntergang fischten wiedermals ohne Kontakt!
Anschließend trafen wir die meisten der Boardies in Wallnau wieder und haben dort festgestellt, das das AB bislang sich Fischlos präsentierte! Am ersten Tag wurden indsgesamt 9 Fische gemeldet!

So um 2.00h des Nachts wurde der Grill angeschmissen und um 3,30h schwächelten dann meine Hauptmitstreiter so dass ich dann im Wallnauer Hof den Klitschko Kampf alleine genießen musste!
Nach dem Kampf weckte ich dann Laggo und Medo aber Laggo ließ sich nicht zum Aufstehen trotz nahendem Sonnenaufgang bewegen - Medo benötigte auch einiger Überzeugungsarbeit meinerseits aber er stand dann doch auf, ser Wind hatte über Nacht nachgelassen und so befischten wir den Strand direkt bei Wallnau wo wir dann die Einheimischen AB Spezialisten um ca. 7.00h trafen und siehe da - MarioSchreiber war gerade am drillen!
Das motiviert dann doch gleich wieder aber wie solls auch anders sein nichts ging mehr außer ein paar leichten Anfassern welche sich dann bei einem Nachläufer als Hornhechte heraustellen der bis vor die Füße vergeblich versuchte meinen Blinker zu fressen!
Bei der Abschlussveranstaltung im Wallnauer Hof traf mann wieder auf die meisten der Boardies es wurden dann noch ein paar Fische herangebracht und Mefo hatte morgens noch ne Forelle und ein paar Dorsche in Westermarkeldorf erwischt!

Ergebniss des Wochendes 
-5oo Angler hatten sich angekündigt
-20 Forellen bislang das höchste Ergebniss aller TDM davon eine Steelhead
-Größte Fische: 69er, 59er, 57er und ein 67er Dorsch vom Ufer aus gefangen

War ein lustiges, interresantes, für mich vorallendingen fischlos und  schlafloses Wochende habe aber dennoch viel mitgenommen!!!!

Wo ist Laggo geblieben??????


----------



## Blauortsand (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Was ich bis heute nicht weiß:
- Warum wollten Laggo und Medo gemeinsam im Bus schlafen obwohl Medo ein Zelt dabei hatte?
- Wiso konnte Laggo morgens nicht aufstehen und war dann Mittags verschwunden?


----------



## marioschreiber (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

:q  :q  :q


----------



## Broder (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Moin Blauortsand, sehr schöner Bericht-
ich hoffe es ist nur ein Radlagerschaden- naja
was die Ausschilderung von Feenmarn angeht ist das mit dem Verfahren schon ganz OK-die Ausschilderung ist die Katastrope  #q bin von Kiel die 202 folgend nätürlich in Oldenburg gelandet dann nochmal nach Heiligenhafen ganz rein und dann endlich Fehmarn erwischt also von der A1 aus war das viel viel leichter.
Auf Fehmarn bin ich dann auch erstmal nach Puttgarden durchgerauscht naja so prall ist es da auch nicht mit der Ausschilderung ## in Marienleuchte am Heiligen Stein wars ganz prima aber leider keine Forellen da wo ich hingeworfen habe Snaps Rot/Schw 20g -Angler waren auch nicht so viele da.
Flügge sah auf dem ersten Blick genial aus Wind Wellen Sonne alles stimmte aber diese trübe Brühe ????? kann ich ja gleich an der Elbe aufschlagen :r 
In Katarienhof die Autoschlange bis zu Straße rauf nicht schlecht naja sieht ja auch wie eine Bilderbuchmefostrecke aus - dafür waren aber auch alle da-war sicher mal ein Geheimtipp gewesen #q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Ich hatte doch tatsächlich auch Fisch! Ein Stichling von ca. 1,5 cm gerissen und einen Nachläufer gehabt, sonst nichts. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Mefo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Prima Bericht dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ist. War für mich ne Tolle Sache Blauortsand , Laggo und Ace kennen zu lernen.
Zum ausklingen eines wunderschönen Wochenende noch ein paar Bilder und für die Zukunft vergest niemals Sonnenschutzcreme mitzunehmen.


----------



## Mefo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Die Meerforelle 46 cm die Dorsche 64 cm und 62 cm :k


----------



## Laggo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Moin,
Ich glaub ich muß hier mal was Klären!
Medo hat im Bus gepennt weil sich das Zelt auf bauen für ein Stunde schlaf wohl kaum gelohnt hätte!

@ Schneiderjelle

Ich bin gegen 9 noch mit dem Belly in Wallnau draußen gewesen,aber schon wieder kein Zupfer!!!
Danach hatte ich die Schnauze voll von der Insel und bin nach DD gedüst um mein um mein völlig zerstörtes selbstvertrauen wieder zu gewinnen
Und siehe da, in 1,5 Stunden DD 2 Schöne Dorsche, einen 35ger der mir aus der Hand gerutscht ist und mehrere Kontakte die Ich versemmelt habe!

Aufstehen konnte ich übrigens nicht weil ich das Gefühl hatte ich würde erfrieren wenn aus dem Schlafsack krieche,also hab ich gewartet bis der erste Sonnenstrahl auf den Bus schien!!!
Ich hab mich dann aber auch nur ein bischen geärgert :e als ich später einen Blick in Mefos Fischkiste gewagt habe.
Ich hab da auch noch n Foto aber das gibts später, ich muß erstmal wieder arbeiten!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Mefo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

@Laggo Da hattest Du ja doch noch Fisch ohne zum Fischer zu fahren um Dir ein paar zu Kaufen . :m 
Wenn Du mit Medo zusammen geschlafen hast wiso war Dir denn kalt ;+


----------



## Blauortsand (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

@Führerscheinistfürnenmonatweglaggo



> für ein Stunde schlaf



Aha - dabei habe ich euch 2 Std alleine gelassen!


----------



## Laggo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*



> Aha - dabei habe ich euch 2 Std alleine gelassen!


Erstens kam mir das vor wie 5 Minuten und zweitens hat Medo die Bäume der gesamten Insel abgesägt #u  #u  #u 
Jetzt ist aber gut hier  #d 



> @Führerscheinistfürnenmonatweglaggo


Mußt Du mich daran erinnern #q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Na prima, da hattet ihr ja auch eion schönes Wochenende. Allen Fischfängern wünsche ich herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil.
@jelle, wir waren im Bistro Kaiende am Yachthafen und hatten ne Menge Spaß, schade das du uns nicht gefunden hast.
Hier sind mal ein paar bilder vom Bootsanglertreffen wenn es interessiert.


----------



## Broesel (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

@Meeresangler Schwerin,

na..ihr habt aber auch wogl viel Spaß gehabt, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe... #6

@all,
Blauortsand hat ja schon klasse und ausgiebig über den Tag berichtet. Ich für meinen Teil hab auch noch mal was getippelt...mit Bilders ..und so...falls es noch jemanden interessiert... Klick


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Richtigstellung der Berichte von @*B*loß*O*hne*S*trassenkarte und @*L*iebevoll*A*alglatt*G*ut*G*efühlvoll*O*berlecker :q 



> mit dem Passat meiner Freundin



haha, von wegen Passat!! Guckt mal die Pics!!
Watt nen Glück das Glas nicht Rostet, denn sonst wäre B.O.S. offen gefahren!

Als wir um 5°° bedachten unseren Jelle zu wecken, war gerade eine gruppe Schergen auf zum Fotoshooting, und dachte mal ein paar Picks von Laggo und mir machen zu müssen, was uns wohl für einen Monat das Patent kostet. 

Als wir beim Schotten saßen und dinierten, sprach B.O.S uns an, ob er nicht seine ganzen Beifänge wegen der zu erwartenen Stückzahl bei uns abgeben könne, da er ja nur ein oder zwei von den großen Truten bei der Wertung zeigen müsse.

In Wallnau angekommen, guckte man sich mal nach ein paar Boardies um und sprach vorsichthalber keinen an, sowie begrüßte den hinzugestoßenen weisheitszahnlosen Vagabond82.
Nach den Vorträgen welche wir uns reintaten, kam eine gruppe Angler auf uns zu   äh, seid ihr Boardies?   jo!!
Hallöchen ich bin....und wer bist Du?....
Schon war der Stammtisch fertig

Am Abend traf man sich noch mal zum Stammtisch und versuchte dann den Abend ausklingen zu lassen. Was nicht jedem gelingen sollte  

Ich dachte ich könnte noch mein schächtelchen Gold loswerden und der Duke, Laggo,B.O.S und ich gingen auf den Parkplatz um anzugreifen. 

Der Duke!!!
Also ich dachte wir kennen uns aus einer Kneipe aus.... 
Der Mann ist völlig aufgeschmissen, wenn er keine Uhr hat und völlig ratlos wenn das Cappy fehlt :--)
Alle 10 min. der Blick auf die Uhr!!!
Dann aber doch noch ein Gold  
Der Griff nach der Kappe und dann die Frage...was mach ich denn jetzt?...
Und das fast 3 Stunden lang !!

Der Grill wurde auch nur angeschmissen, damit man ein bisschen Heimatgefühl hat.(Bronx) 
Als ich dann Jelle auch noch erklärt habe, dass in einen Kanonenofen die Kohle auf das erste Gitter kommt und nicht unten vor die Lufteinlässe, dann klappte es sogar mit der Hitze 

Laggo unser Blasehase hat das Wasserbett hergerichtet und war sich solange sicher seine Waathose anzulassen, bis ich ihm sagte das ich Gummi am liebsten hätte  
Am besten waren die zwei Wandhaken in seinem Bully, welchen man hätte für lustige Spiele nehmen können.
Nach all diesen Vorstellungen hatte Laggo (glaube ich) angst am nächsten Morgen nicht an den Strand laufen und im BB zu sitzen zu können.  

Ansonsten stimmt Jelles Bericht fast, und ich vervollständige nur durch ein paar Pics.

P.S.  Laggo lügt genau wie meine Frau, ICH SCHNARCHE NICHT!! UND ICH WAR GUT!!! :q


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

hier noch der Passat und der Blasehase!!


----------



## Broesel (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Medo tippelte,



> war sich solange sicher seine Waathose anzulassen, bis ich ihm sagte das ich Gummi am liebsten hätte


 
Das ist aber sehr doppeldeutig, mein Lieber...#d
Was ging da eigentlich genauer ab...von wegen Gummi..und so?? #d  :q


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

zum Schluss noch ein profil von Jelle und ein Pic von unserem Spielzimmer mit Lümmelwiese und Wandhaken


----------



## Blauortsand (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*



> P.S. Laggo lügt genau wie meine Frau, ICH SCHNARCHE NICHT!! UND ICH WAR GUT!!!



Ich glaube Laggo auch nicht mehr - extra mit nem Klempnerbus anreisen und dann bestreiten, dass dort Rohre verlegt wurden! #d


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Laggo auch nicht mehr - extra mit nem Klempnerbus anreisen und dann bestreiten, dass dort Rohre verlegt wurden! #d



hehe 


Hast Du eigentlich das Leuchtschild an dem Bully gesehen?

Ich erst am morgen danach! Autsch!


----------



## Laggo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Das Leben ist hart, da bietet man einem obdachlosen ein Dach über den Kopf, und füttert ein hungernden  mit Uli Hoeneß Bratwurst und Vitamalz durch und als dank muß man dann sowas hier über sich ergehen lassen #d 
Aber das Grillen war schon ne erstklassige Aktion :m 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

@Laggo

Schläfst Du nachts immer noch mit Waathose ?


----------



## Broder (27. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Hallo,
wollt Ihr nicht lieber mal eure privaten @ austauschen? #u


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Mit dem Lustmobil auf der Insel...........
Seit ihr den dann auch noch mit euren rosa Wathosen in der Blue-Oyster-Bar zum Tanztee gewesen     
Das mit dem Lappen ist echt sch..; aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso Jörg nicht seine Flug-Erlaubnis vorgezeigt hat #d  #d 
Und dann, als Abschluss dieses verruchten weekend´s auch noch mit einseitig bedruckten Scheinen bezahlen wollen; in was für kriminelle Kreise bin ich da geruscht. #d  #d  :m 
Aber hauptsache ihr hattet sonst eine Menge Spassssssss !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerDuke (28. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Hallo Leute, jetzt bin ich wieder zurück in Fulda.

Mann was war das für ein geiles verlängertes Wochenende.

Freitag:
Anreise (bei strömendem Regen) und dann in Katharinenhof zusammen mit meinem 5,5 jährigen Sohn beim "gemeinsamen Spinnfischen" von einer Reporterin des Fehmarnschen Tagesblattes fotografiert worden und am Samstag groß auf Seite 2 mit Foto und Text.

Samstag und Sonntag:
Super nette Leute kennengelernt und ne Menge Spaß gehabt.
@ Medo: Nochmals vielen Dank für dein GOLD (wieviel war es eigentlich?? #g)
Leider hat es mich Sonntag davon abgehalten eine Mefo zu fangen, weil ich es erst um 8 Uhr an den Strand geschafft habe und da war schon alles gelaufen.

@Laggo: Das waren tatsächlich Bratwürstchen von der Bayern-Zecke???!!!   #w 
Gut das ich keine gegessen habe, als hätte ich es gerochen.

@Blauortsand: Weil auch du keine Mefo gefangen hast, war's für mich nur halb so schlimm.   #:   aber dafür hast du gelernt wie man grillt    

Montag bis Mittwoch:
Zusammen mit Südlicht (Mo. auch mit MarioSchreiber) gefischt und.....
nach einem großen Hornhecht am Montag habe ich am Dienstag um 5:45 Uhr (hab Montag kein GOLD getrunken) meine allererste 48cm lange und 1050gr schwere silberblanke Meerforelle in Wal.... gefangen  :m 

Ich danke allen Boardies, die mir mit ihren Tipps und Tricks zu diesem sensationellen, grandiosen und unvergesslichen Moment verholfen haben.  #r

@ Südlicht: Hat eine riesigen Spaß gemacht, gemeinsam zu fischen. Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt.

@ Blauortsand: Hoffentlich hälst du Wort und führst im Herbst ein AB-Treffen in Flensburg durch. Südlicht und ich werden kommen, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist.

So hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## marioschreiber (28. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

BINGO !!!

Also in Wal... !?
Warum in die Ferne schweifen....!


----------



## südlicht (29. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

So, Männers...

Bin nu auch wieder zuhause und hatte eine Menge Spass beim Lesen dieses Threads....
War wieder einmal toll, alte Bekannte und neue Gesichter zu treffen.
Mein Bericht wird heute oder morgen hier zu lesen zu sein... 

@Broder: Warum liest du nicht einfach das nächste Thema?

Tight lines,
Eric:m


----------



## Medo (29. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

@südlicht



> @Broder: Warum liest du nicht einfach das nächste Thema?



War da nicht noch die Frage am Stammtisch??

Na ja, es gibt sonne und sonne


----------



## südlicht (29. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

#6  #q  #d  #q  #6         


hehehe....  (Insider)


----------



## DerDuke (29. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Ich hab's verstanden und stimme inzwischen zu.  #6


----------



## marioschreiber (29. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

:m :m :m


----------



## Mefo (29. April 2004)

*AW: Tag Der Meerforelle*

Habe ich Da was nicht mitbekommen ;+  ;+  ;+


----------

